# Does Puerto Rico have the 2nd best backcourt in the world?



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

Arroyo/Ayuso lit up Brazil today in the Bronze Medal Game for a combined 69 points, 13 assists, 21-36 fg, 11-19 3fg, 16-16 ft.
Arroyo - 30 pts, 10 assists, 9-16 fg, 3-7 3fg, 9-9 ft
Ayuso - 39 pts, 12-20 fg, 8-12 3fg, 7-7 ft

They're a lot of fun to watch, and their team depends on them so much for offense, that they always put up big numbers. Obviously they're not as good as a US backcourt (Kobe/Kidd) but who else matches them for production? 

The other good ones are Calderon/Navarro in Spain and Sanchez/Ginobili on Argentina. (Does Lithuania still play Jasikevicius/Macijauskas?). But those guys all have better teams around them. Arroyo/Ayuso basically carry their squad in international play, from what I've seen.

Anyways, not sure if they're better than the Spain or Argentina duos, but they do do a heck of a lot, and they work well together.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

They're both gunners: when they're on they'll carry the team and when they're off it can be pretty bad. That's why PR can look pretty decent against the US but they can also lose pretty badly too some international minnows


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

They were both horrible against Mexico...PR is forced to rely on them and both of them are stone cold chuckers.If they are both on at once PR is a great team.If they're both off PR can't beat anyone.


----------

